# Livery around Aylesbury, risborough area or surrounding villages



## MrsT2014 (25 February 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondering if you know of any diy yards around Aylesbury, princes risborough, wendover or villages around these areas? Must have an arena and decent hacking. Thanks in advance


----------



## loopy3585 (26 February 2015)

how about quainton is that any good? or on the wrong side of town? DIY yard with good countryside hacking and a lovely outdoor arena


----------



## MrsT2014 (26 February 2015)

Possibly would be ok, where abouts exactly? Pm me if you like


----------



## loopy3585 (26 February 2015)

its on the outskirts of grendon towards edgcott post code is Hp22 4DE if you wanted to look it up on route planner - sorry it wouldn't let me PM you for some readon


----------

